# علم المناسبات



## ابن سينا (9 يوليو 2010)

علم المناسبات ,ما هو؟
المناسبة لغة :المشابهة والمشاكلة والمقاربة ، ومنه النسيب : القريب المتصل كالأخوين وابن العم ونحوه ، ممن بينهم مناسبة أي رابطة تربط بينهم وهي القرابة .
واصطلاحًا:علم يعنى بإبراز أوجه الصلة وتناسب الآيات و السور .
وقد عرفه الزركشي:"أمر معقول إذا عرض على العقول تلقته بالقبول ".
وأكثر من اهتم بهذا العلم وألف فيه هو الإمام البقاعي,حيث صنف كتابًا في التفسير اسماه:"نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور".
وقد عنفه كثيرٌ من العلماء على خوضه هذا المحيط.,ومنهم الإمام الشوكاني حيث قال:"اعلم أن كثيرا من المفسرين جاءوا بعلم متكلف وخاضوا في بحر لم يكلفوا سباحته واستغرقوا أوقاتهم في فن لا يعود عليهم بفائدة بل أوقعوا أنفسهم في التكلم بمحض الرأي المنهي عنه في الأمور المتعلقة بكتاب الله سبحانه ؛ وذلك أنهم أرادوا أن يذكروا المناسبة بين الآيات القرآنية المسرودة على هذا الترتيب الموجود في المصاحف فجاءوا بتكلفات وتعسفات يتبرأ منها الإنصاف ويتنزه عنها كلام البلغاء فضلا عن كلام الرب سبحانه حتى أفردوا ذلك بالتصنيف وجعلوه المقصد الأهم من التأليف كما فعله البقاعي في تفسيره ومن تقدمه حسبما ذكر في خطبته ".
رغم أن الإمام الشوكاني كثيرًا ما طان يجنح إلى تفسير الإمام البقاعي إذا استعصى عليه شيء كما قال هو عن نفسه:"" ومن أمعن النظر في كتابه المترجم له في التفسير الذي جعله في المناسبات بين الآي والسور علم أنه من أوعية العلم المفرطين في الذكاء الجامعين بين علم المعقول والمنقول ، وكثير ما يشكل على شيء في الكتاب فأرجع إلى مطولات التفسير ومختصراتها فلا أجد ما يشفي وأرجع إلى هذا الكتاب – نظم الدرر - فأجد فيه ما يفيد في الغالب ".
والحقيقة أن علم المناسبات علم جليل, وفيه يقف المرء على غوامض الآيات والسور, ويكتمل فهم الآي وتدبرها.
لقد ظهر هذا العلم في مصنفات بعض علماء المسلمين وإن لم يدونوه آنذاك, مثل الشافعي وابن جرير ,فقد اهتما بالسياق والنظم ,والنواحي البلاغية ,وفهم المعاني على اتساعها.
وأما أبو بكر النيسابوري المتوفي في القرن الرابع الهجري, فقد كان أول من أظهر هذا العلم تصريحًا, وكان أول من درّسه.
ثم جاء الخطابي والباقلاني وما صنفاه في إعجاز القرآن.
فأشاد الخطابي بترابط آيات القرآن رغم اختلاف موضوعاته, وبنظمه وسياقه الذي أعجز العرب.
وأما الباقلاني فقد جعل النظم على أنه الربط والتناسق.
وتبعهم الزمخشري وأبن العربي وابن عطية والرازي.
وأوا من أفرد علم المناسبات في التصنيف هو أبو جعفر بن الزبير الأندلسي الغرناطي, فقد ألف كتاب "البرهان في مناسبة ترتيب سور القرآن".
ثم جاء البقاعي وصنف كتابه العمدة في هذا الفن:"نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور".
واتيع أثره السيوطي فألف كتابه"قطف الأزهار في كشف الأسرار",ثم جاء بكتاب آخر في علم المنماسبات اعتنى به في المطالع أي مطالع السور ومقاطعها سماه"مراصد المطالع في تناسب المطالع والمقاطع".
ومع هذا فقد كان من العلماء من أنكر هذا العلم وأهميته في فهم القرآن, منهم الشوكاني, وقد رد عليه الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد محمد الشرقاوي في كلام علمي نافع بليغ,وهاكم الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/account/docum...PZy/_____.html


----------

